# General > Application Testing >  My First (Offical) Windows Phone App

## DavesChillaxin

So, I've been avoiding the inevitable. Developing for my Windows Phone I've had for about 2 years now. :-P

I started a quick project last night. It's a simple password storage app. Hides behind a basic login (master password) and stores username/password combos with url and note.

What I'm hoping to get out of this is some input on what I could have done differently. Or in other words, better. Lol Also note that I haven't read any books yet, though one is on my mind. It's just something I tackled, with many many google searches of course.



Thanks in advance!
Dave

----------

